
Some PDP-7 source code - rswier
http://minnie.tuhs.org/pipermail/tuhs/2016-February/006622.html
======
rswier
Warren Toomey from The Unix Heritage Society (TUHS) posts:

[http://minnie.tuhs.org/pipermail/tuhs/2016-February/006622.h...](http://minnie.tuhs.org/pipermail/tuhs/2016-February/006622.html)

With the link:

[http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/PDP-11/Distributions/research/Mc...](http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/PDP-11/Distributions/research/McIlroy_v0/)

From the Readme:

    
    
      The structure of the kernel source code is very similar to that of the 1st Edition Unix scan at
    
      http://www.tuhs.org/Archive/PDP-11/Distributions/research/Dennis_v1/PreliminaryUnixImplementationDocument_Jun72.pdf
    
      Here is what I can glean from the files:
    
      01-s1.pdf     contains the kernel source divided into sections S1 to S9
      02-hw.pdf     has hardware details of the PDP-7
      03-scope.pdf  has information about the PDP-7 scope
      04-cas.pdf    seems to be a user-mode program that uses the PDP-7 scope
      05-1-4.pdf    user-mode programs: adm, ald, apr, as
      06-5-12.pdf   user-mode programs: bl, bc, bi, cat, check, chown, chmod, cp, chrm
      07-13-19.pdf  user-mode programs: db, dmabs, ds, dsksav, dskres, dskio, dsw, init
      08-rest.pdf   user-mode programs: ed. Also at the beginning some B code (?)

------
blt
Looking at big pages of uncommented assembly like this really makes you
understand why flowcharts and waterfall design were a thing.

~~~
rswier
The code appears to be some of the most ancient Unix Kernel Source Code yet
found. This is previous to the PDP-11 1st Edition. Still, many of the familiar
bits are there (ed, cat, etc..) A pretty historically significant chunk of
code!

------
rocky1138
Will this make its way to archive.org? I can't think of a better place for it.

~~~
whitten
I agree with you.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure archive.org has a clearly delineating way to make
it easy to find source code. Many web pages embody some source code as well,
but this isn't easy to find and decode.

And of course, there isn't really anything like git to manage the code.

------
heywire
I love seeing the handwritten notes...

------
maljx
in 01-s1.pdf: jms halt " will not happen

